# Cracker Barrel 2020



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

No... saldy ours is shutdown for the year, most restaurants are


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I visited one of my local CBs today and they had their fall merchandise out. Normally fall and Halloween are put out at the same time in my area, but if I recall, last year Halloween trailed fall by almost 2 weeks. I'll start making calls next week. I know a lot of stores are trying to still move merch from March thru May.

Meanwhile, I'll stalk their site - Halloween - Cracker Barrel


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I heard on here that no Halloween was coming this year unfortunately.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Rigormortor said:


> No... saldy ours is shutdown for the year, most restaurants are


I always go there for Christmas Eve 😩very sad.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ok but before the pandemic, they probably had merchandise scheduled for Halloween right? Maybe if it’s not in stores they’ll at least put the items on their website. Hopefully anyways.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Ok but before the pandemic, they probably had merchandise scheduled for Halloween right? Maybe if it’s not in stores they’ll at least put the items on their website. Hopefully anyways.


Good thought, you would think the orders would be placed long before, especially since most retailers are putting their stuff out now. Online only may be it this year! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Ok but before the pandemic, they probably had merchandise scheduled for Halloween right? Maybe if it’s not in stores they’ll at least put the items on their website. Hopefully anyways.


I read that there focused on Christmas not Halloween because of the pandemic so who knows really we’ll see soon I guess


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Matt12378 said:


> I read that there focused on Christmas not Halloween because of the pandemic so who knows really we’ll see soon I guess


Clearly that’s why they are closing locations. Halloween Karma!

Teasing of course. I know there’s truly nothing funny about businesses impacted by the pandemic.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

You would think they way restaurants are struggling that they would sell everything they can on-line to help cushion the blow. 

Had heard in the past that retailers order around 6 months in advance so they would have been very close but back in March, no one had a clue what was going to happen.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Wish they would have stuff. New weekly ad for Dollar General has $5 off $25 gift cards for Cracker Barrel.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I find this very sad. Cracker Barrel is usually the first retailer out of the chute with new and unusual Halloween stuff. The Hovering Ghost I got there two years ago was a centerpiece in my haunt last year. In fact, that ghost is still in my living room!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Called a couple of my local CBs and they will have Halloween. They're expecting it to be out in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## MHalloween (Jul 18, 2017)

Demented Diva said:


> Called a couple of my local CBs and they will have Halloween. They're expecting it to be out in the next 2 weeks.


That is great news! I always look forward to what new items they will have! My favorite from the past few years was the lighted crescent moon with the owl and the large glowing pumpkin with the fire effect!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Haven’t ordered online (no store/restaurant here...yet) for a few years but my favorite things I ordered from them were the haunted vacuum cleaner and the “Thing” aka Addams Family hand lamp. Never saw anything like them so probably made exclusive for them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yodlei said:


> You would think they way restaurants are struggling that they would sell everything they can on-line to help cushion the blow.


You'd think a LOT of retailers would sell everything online but you don't see Homegoods or At Home doing that either. I don't get it. I'd probably buy more from them if they both had way more stuff online. Well they do have SOME things online but a lot of stuff for At Home is "in store only" which is stupid if you ask me.

And I don't think Homegoods sells anything online. TJ Maxx does & they're the same company but they never have as much as HG does in store.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> You'd think a LOT of retailers would sell everything online but you don't see Homegoods or At Home doing that either. I don't get it. I'd probably buy more from them if they both had way more stuff online. Well they do have SOME things online but a lot of stuff for At Home is "in store only" which is stupid if you ask me.
> 
> And I don't think Homegoods sells anything online. TJ Maxx does & they're the same company but they never have as much as HG does in store.
> [/QUOTQUOTT





RCIAG said:


> You'd think a LOT of retailers would sell everything online but you don't see Homegoods or At Home doing that either. I don't get it. I'd probably buy more from them if they both had way more stuff online. Well they do have SOME things online but a lot of stuff for At Home is "in store only" which is stupid if you ask me.
> 
> And I don't think Homegoods sells anything online. TJ Maxx does & they're the same company but they never have as much as HG does in store.


Covid 19 aside, the business model of every single store you mentioned is to get you in store looking for one or a couple of things and walk out with more than you had planned. Plus they all have items that go out of style relatively quickly, which also does not lend itself well to the internet.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

CB is _s...l...o...w...l...y _ adding Halloween to their online store. They added their first new item yesterday, giving us a whopping total of THREE things - two of which were from last year and have been there since.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Other than a lit up pumpkin pillow, I'm only seeing fall. Bought the LED Sound Color-Changing Haunted House there last year (not sure what I paid but really like it) & that is now available at Big Lots this year. Some places take turns with the same things but as long as there is new also, I'm not mad.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

CB has the pillow, Scooby-Doo Mystery Machine, and the newest addition is their "Enter If You Dare" coir doormat. Not sure if the doormat is from last year.
CB's Harvest Collection was in-store for a week or so before it fully popped up online. A lot of their Harvest collection looks familiar. (last year merch?). Hoping their Halloween isn't a rehash of 2019.






Halloween - Cracker Barrel







shop.crackerbarrel.com


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

We stopped at the CB in s. Portland, Maine just now and the manager told me they would not have halloween merchandise this year because they didn’t know if the store would be open by Halloween.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

It's not looking good for Halloween at CB. Before I called my local CBs, I contacted Cracker Barrel and finally received a response:



> Thank you for taking the time to share your comments with all of us here at Cracker Barrel Old Country Store. We're always pleased to hear from our guests.
> 
> At this time, Halloween has been reduced to a smaller selection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah I went into Cracker Barrel today. They had Thanksgiving and Christmas stuff out. Even had a Christmas Tree up. Not a single piece of Halloween merchandise.....


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

That's just beyond depressing.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Hollowman68 said:


> Yeah I went into Cracker Barrel today. They had Thanksgiving and Christmas stuff out. Even had a Christmas Tree up. Not a single piece of Halloween merchandise.....


as sheldon cooper would say 
View attachment 735485
ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## HEL (Sep 14, 2020)

MHalloween said:


> Hi Everyone! Has anyone heard anything regarding Cracker Barrel's Halloween line this year? I saw a YouTube Video that said their local CB in Ohio informed them they will not be getting Halloween this year. A few of the comments on the video mentioned the same thing.
> 
> What have you all heard? (Fingers crossed it isn't true 😢)


----------



## HEL (Sep 14, 2020)

Coldspring, Kentucky.
No Halloween decorations and treats at this Cracker Barrel eithe r


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm. Thought they might have at least of had items on their website to buy for halloween. I got my haunted vacuum and "thing" lamp from them via online ordering since I'm out on the west coast where they aren't currently located. They have always had some unique and interesting offerings in past years. Even if restaurants weren't open all over, they could still do shipping I would think as Target, Walmart, Home Depot, etc all do. Makes me wonder if they even ordered Halloween items.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hmm. Thought they might have at least of had items on their website to buy for halloween. I got my haunted vacuum and "thing" lamp from them via online ordering since I'm out on the west coast where they aren't currently located. They have always had some unique and interesting offerings in past years. Even if restaurants weren't open all over, they could still do shipping I would think as Target, Walmart, Home Depot, etc all do. Makes me wonder if they even ordered Halloween items.


I would think they probably did & cancelled it right away as I've seen many wholesale sites require retailers to submit purchase orders around the 6 month prior time frame. I know they probably all don't require that much lead time but maybe they saw the writing on the wall.

I would have thought they would have tried doing it on-line anyway...at least you're bringing in some money. Maybe if they already had ordered, it would have been that way. They are a little on the high side & I find many things in other stores the following year. Bought the Haunted House there last year & it's at Big Lots this year (and probably cheaper than I paid for it).


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

There was an email recently about their fall offerings, but it was about pumpkin spice foods and very generic fall decorations... autumnal, not Halloweeny


----------

